# Changing up to adult food ...



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Archie is nearly 8 months old and seems to be rapidly going off his Arden Grange puppy food. How old were your 'poos when you changed them to adult food?

I think he may not be getting everything he needs from the puppy kibble any more and wonder if he needs the adult stuff to get more nutrition? We mix his current kibble with Wainwrights wet food, he eats most of it but does seem to pick out the meaty bits and leave the kibble behind (little rascal!) 

I am keen for him to stay on a mix of kibble/meat - what would you advise?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Probably around 8 - 10 mths, Scamp began to wolf down uppy kibble so tried adult as it was bigger and it slowed him down.
Rascal has always been a dainty eater and prefers smaller pieces, he also likes to take it piece by piece and examine it


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha Ha * uppy * kibble ! puppy !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was 5 months when I swapped her to NI. They advised that I could move her up.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho was 6 months when i transferred him to Burns Adult chicken and rice kibble and introduced him to Natures Diet x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing, I swapped Arthur to Barking Heads puppy but he doesnt seem that keen and ive been thinking of swapping foods or moving him up to Adult, will be nice to know what others have done.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Probably around 8 - 10 mths, Scamp began to wolf down uppy kibble so tried adult as it was bigger and it slowed him down.
> Rascal has always been a dainty eater and prefers smaller pieces, he also likes to take it piece by piece and examine it


Archie is quite a fussy eater, but when he has something he wants to eat he generally yoffs the lot within seconds


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Ha Ha * uppy * kibble ! puppy !


I prefer uppy kibble sounds more appealing


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Millie was 5 months when I swapped her to NI. They advised that I could move her up.


and did she suffer any nasty side effects from going to adult food, for example - was it a little strong for her stomach? I worry that by moving Archie up, adult food might be a little too strong for him .. I worry over the tiniest things with my fur baby


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Nacho was 6 months when i transferred him to Burns Adult chicken and rice kibble and introduced him to Natures Diet x


I like the sound of the Natures Diet, our local pet store sell it so I might give my little fella a go with it  x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

calli.h said:


> I've been wondering the same thing, I swapped Arthur to Barking Heads puppy but he doesnt seem that keen and ive been thinking of swapping foods or moving him up to Adult, will be nice to know what others have done.


Archie seems to be less interested in dry food if I'm honest. Is there anything about them having just a wet food diet? In terms of ensuring it has everything they need, veg, minerals, carbs etc?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poppy has been eating bits of Izzies since we brought her home lol, Izzie was probably around 6 months, but can't quite remember.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Archie seems to be less interested in dry food if I'm honest. Is there anything about them having just a wet food diet? In terms of ensuring it has everything they need, veg, minerals, carbs etc?


I think one of the benifits of dry food is a dental one - but if they are getting chew and bones to help clean teeth I cant see a reason for not having wet food. Ive 'ummed and ahhed' for a while on switching to a raw diet but last time I gave Arthur a chicken wing I had to hold it and pull strips of for him - he had no idea what he should be doing - hes blonde I can say no more!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> and did she suffer any nasty side effects from going to adult food, for example - was it a little strong for her stomach? I worry that by moving Archie up, adult food might be a little too strong for him .. I worry over the tiniest things with my fur baby


No definitely no side effects. They did warn me that she would have 'naaty' poo, clearing out her system. And they were right, alas she decided to do it on the front internal door mat


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

calli.h said:


> I think one of the benifits of dry food is a dental one - but if they are getting chew and bones to help clean teeth I cant see a reason for not having wet food. Ive 'ummed and ahhed' for a while on switching to a raw diet but last time I gave Arthur a chicken wing I had to hold it and pull strips of for him - he had no idea what he should be doing - hes blonde I can say no more!!


Millie doesn't have. Chicken wings, we gave her one once and it disappeared  l was worried she'd swallowed it whole, then found she'd hidden the whole thing in her mouth and was confused as to what to do with it 

she's fine on Narural Instinct although sometimes turns her nose up at it. Ten I give her Natures Menu until she turns her nose up at that too!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Sera

We had a similar situation with Ruby when she was about 8 months old! She had always been a really good eater (she had Natural Dog Food Company puppy food) but started to loose interest in it. The shop we buy her food at specialise in Natural dog foods so I went to talk to them? She said that it might be that she is telling is that she doesn't need all of the added nutrients that are in puppy food - puppy food has extra 'stuff' in it to help them grow and develop. We transferred her on to the adult food, introducing it over a few days, and she was really happy again.

She still has NDFC adult but we now mix it with a bit of Nature Diet. 

We're on the same journey with Pepper who can stay on the Puppy food for as long as she's happy with it.

Hope you find something he's happy with.

H
x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara went off dried food about 4-5 months of age. Since then she's been on adult natures diet and the world was fine. At 8.5 months we are trying natures harvest as she has gone off the natures diet. Due to her weight 10.4kg she eats one pack per day.We've also bought a small 2kg bag of Hills natures best should she develop a desire for a bit of mixer. She also get the natural chicken & cheese strips from PAH. Her diet has no wheat or soya just in case that is what was setting the ear scratching off.


----------

